# Need unbiased opinions!



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

I would choose the first one, assuming that the livery fee is good for the basics and the amount of possible extra work you put in around the property. I like to have a relatively quiet and stress free environment to work with my horse, keep her out 24/7 if possible, wouldn't like to keep her with a very buddy sour mate, and I definitely wouldn't choose a place where hard feed is given to all horses - not to mention generously. That's also great that there is a chance live on the property for work.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I would also go with the first option, especially if you could work it that you could do some revamping of the fencing - maybe ask to go halfs in with the other owner/s? Get some lovely post and rail put in there :wink:

Just as an aside, I just want to say how _lucky_ you guys are to have these options. I know many people where I live who, unless they buy their own land, cannot for the life of them get onto a livery yard that isn't single horse turnout during the day only through the winter. One of my friends actually had to sign a contract to say that she was liable if one of her horses injured her other own horse whilst in turnout, just so they could be on the same field.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I also would go with the first option. I would first train my horse to an electric fence using the same height and rope used at the facility. If there is some ruckus with dominance structuring I wouldn't want my horse to go crashing into the fence and possibly breaking it which would allow him to keep going.

My horse and the other two in my care are very well trained to my fence and will walk all along it but certainly not allow themselves to touch it.

When you say single line of hotwire, is it actual wire or do the have electric rope or tape that is visible to the horse?

Is there no farrier/trimmer that could come to the first area?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Is this for Trouble? What happened to your barn? Will he respect the single wire? That would be my biggest worry. I have three wires! It's pretty easy to add them though - my 11 year old and I did all of our fencing ourselves. Not that expensive either. In the winter, that one wire might sag... we built a paddock with a top board so we don't have to worry about that. We can also turn them out when the power's out. Would the BO let you add a strand of wire? Even if you had to pay out of pocket, you're not looking at that much money... maybe he'd be willing to deduct a little of your board for a month or two in exchange for you adding value to his property!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Actually, I would keep looking, neither one sounds like a situation for me.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Neither sounds acceptable to me. I require excellent fencing and good riding areas as a basic minimum. 

THe second is out because it is so far away.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

With 75 acres of land horses would be less likely to bother the fences, I don't really like the idea of a single strand but might try it. One thing I would be doing is checking the fence every time I was there to be sure it was working. I don't know if the posts are high enough to add another strand but that would be something I would think of, 75 acres is a lot of wire but for peace of mind it might be worth it, even if only in high traffic areas.

If there are no stalls and say that the other four (or 3 if your horse is the fourth) horses are taken out for a ride, leaving your horse alone in the field, that would worry me as I suspect he would not be happy to stay there. If there is a stall available and you could fix it up a securely for him to be left in that would be better.

Other than those two things, I think option #1 is the one I would choose.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> With 75 acres of land horses would be less likely to bother the fences, I don't really like the idea of a single strand but might try it. One thing I would be doing is checking the fence every time I was there to be sure it was working. I don't know if the posts are high enough to add another strand but that would be something I would think of, 75 acres is a lot of wire but for peace of mind it might be worth it, even if only in high traffic areas.
> 
> If there are no stalls and say that the other four (or 3 if your horse is the fourth) horses are taken out for a ride, leaving your horse alone in the field, that would worry me as I suspect he would not be happy to stay there. If there is a stall available and you could fix it up a securely for him to be left in that would be better.
> 
> Other than those two things, I think option #1 is the one I would choose.


Is there a smaller area you could wire? I know it's harder this time of year when you can't put in posts or even use step-in posts, but you're right 75 acres is a lot to wire. If you could do, say a 5 acre piece, it would be a secure place for your horse when you're not there to keep an eye on things. Besides, with snow on the ground, I'm betting the horses only use a tiny portion of that 75 acres. Mine just have a track around the paddock and to the hay nets beat down! They don't like to walk in the crusty snow.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> I would also go with the first option, especially if you could work it that you could do some revamping of the fencing - maybe ask to go halfs in with the other owner/s? Get some lovely post and rail put in there :wink:
> 
> Just as an aside, I just want to say how _lucky_ you guys are to have these options. I know many people where I live who, unless they buy their own land, cannot for the life of them get onto a livery yard that isn't single horse turnout during the day only through the winter. One of my friends actually had to sign a contract to say that she was liable if one of her horses injured her other own horse whilst in turnout, just so they could be on the same field.


These are actually private barns, but I know the owners very very personally. I couldn't imagine single horse turnout for a young horse! 

The fence does need work, but most of it is inaccessible to horses, (crosses swamps, beaver dams) as its a retired cow pasture. I DO want to build a hard rail paddock though.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Hondo said:


> I also would go with the first option. I would first train my horse to an electric fence using the same height and rope used at the facility. If there is some ruckus with dominance structuring I wouldn't want my horse to go crashing into the fence and possibly breaking it which would allow him to keep going.
> 
> My horse and the other two in my care are very well trained to my fence and will walk all along it but certainly not allow themselves to touch it.
> 
> ...


We have electric where Trouble is now, he's never actually been in a hard fence. There are red flags tied to the wire every 5-10 feet. 

Also there is only one farrier who would come out, and I had an extremely unpleasant experience with him and am unwilling to let him anywhere near my horse again.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Is this for Trouble? What happened to your barn? Will he respect the single wire? That would be my biggest worry. I have three wires! It's pretty easy to add them though - my 11 year old and I did all of our fencing ourselves. Not that expensive either. In the winter, that one wire might sag... we built a paddock with a top board so we don't have to worry about that. We can also turn them out when the power's out. Would the BO let you add a strand of wire? Even if you had to pay out of pocket, you're not looking at that much money... maybe he'd be willing to deduct a little of your board for a month or two in exchange for you adding value to his property!


Yes, this is for Trouble. Unfortunately Barn Two, is his current barn. I'm thinking very hard on moving him out of here, but wanted some unbiased opinions. TBH I don't know if he will stay in the other pasture. He's quite the fence jumper, but quit after he moved, and now he's been gelded.

It would be an extremely hard task to add a line to the fence. Every post would have to be replaced (so cut, sharpened, pounded in) and more wire strung out over beaver dams, swamps and hard footing.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Actually, I would keep looking, neither one sounds like a situation for me.


Unfortunately I do have to decide between these two. There are no other options.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Woodhaven said:


> With 75 acres of land horses would be less likely to bother the fences, I don't really like the idea of a single strand but might try it. One thing I would be doing is checking the fence every time I was there to be sure it was working. I don't know if the posts are high enough to add another strand but that would be something I would think of, 75 acres is a lot of wire but for peace of mind it might be worth it, even if only in high traffic areas.
> 
> If there are no stalls and say that the other four (or 3 if your horse is the fourth) horses are taken out for a ride, leaving your horse alone in the field, that would worry me as I suspect he would not be happy to stay there. If there is a stall available and you could fix it up a securely for him to be left in that would be better.
> 
> Other than those two things, I think option #1 is the one I would choose.


The other four are retired, so no outings for them! Trouble is also quite used to being left behind, but valid point. A stall could very easily be made, just for peace of mind!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Is there a smaller area you could wire? I know it's harder this time of year when you can't put in posts or even use step-in posts, but you're right 75 acres is a lot to wire. If you could do, say a 5 acre piece, it would be a secure place for your horse when you're not there to keep an eye on things. Besides, with snow on the ground, I'm betting the horses only use a tiny portion of that 75 acres. Mine just have a track around the paddock and to the hay nets beat down! They don't like to walk in the crusty snow.


Yes im not worried about winter, mine are like yours, they want to move as little as possible :lol: there is a possibility of fencing off a smaller area, it would be very funny shaped, but could be possible.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

The nice thing about wire is that it can be shaped in any way imaginable!

My two respect the electric fence (1/2" tape) to the point that I'm running old 1" tape through the woods, marking property lines (tacked to the trees!) so that I can eventually turn them loose on the entire property.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Unfortunately I do have to decide between these two. There are no other options.


Then, if I read you right, you're in barn 2, I'd just stay put.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Alright time for the whole story, so fire away with your _biased_ opinions now. I cut a lot of details out because I want what's best for my boy, and my personal relationships are getting in the way, painting a very biased and confusing picture in my head. 

I am 18, just graduated, living with my father. My father has barn one. He's got a herd of retired saddle horses and this is where Trouble grew up. I moved Trouble to my mothers house because it sounded like it would be a great place for him. Sugar coated lies is all it was. 

My mothers barn is full of drama. Drama about how I ride, how much feed my guy should or shouldn't have, what kind of feed, what kind of tack I ride with, how her mare behaves around me. I don't fight with her, but I'm growing tired of her and her boyfriend trying to dictate how I train, feed and care for my horse. Her boyfriend is my farrier, and does a decent job for free, but getting him to do it is a job in itself. Trims always come late and I have to pester. 

If I had the funds to move to a decent boarding barn I would in a heartbeat. I also thought about leasing Trouble out but I just can't bring myself to do it. Selling him isn't an option, as he's going to college with me. I'm balancing his care, with saving money to move across the country to go to college with him, putting my car back on the road. 

My mothers has secure fencing and lots of trails, but the amount of drama and stress makes me doubt if it's a better place sometimes. 

My fathers, on the other hand, is completely drama free. He is very supportive of us, has 50+ years of horse experience, etc. Trouble had some problems with jumping the fence when he was at my fathers. He would visit the neighbours who fed him bread and cookies. His horses get no hard feed, only free choice hay, so hard feed would come out of my pocket. He was on board with building a 50x60 foot pole arena or a round pen in the spring so I would have a space to work. He's very old school, with an "if I say I'll do it, I'm going to do it" mindset. Whereas my mother talks a lot but nothing gets done. 

The only trails at my fathers are heavily wooded bike trails that need some maintenance, but if I put some work into it I think I can make them useable. I don't wish to do much more than trail ride Trouble. 

It's a personal, internal battle that I wish I didn't have to make. That's why I wanted completely unbiased opinions on which barn everyone would think is best. I can't let personal relationships get in the way of Troubles well being, but it's hard to do!


----------



## LaikaDoodles (Aug 10, 2016)

First option


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since you're going to be going away to college and taking Trouble with you, I would stay put. If and when you come back to the area after college, then I'd probably go to your dad's place but for right now, I'd just plant. I would also have a CTJ with mom about staying out of my horsey beezwax unless and until I asked for her opinion. Find a farrier you pay and be done with the boyfriend. You're not in a position to move and pay for your own upkeep, then sit down with mom and have a big girl talk with her and her boyfriend about how it's your horse and why you don't feel their advice necessarily fits your situation. I wouldn't go through all the upset of moving the horse right now. But that's me.


----------

